# Spanish or Gibraltar plate car



## cyclequeen (Oct 5, 2012)

Hi Everyone, we are looking to buy a car & as we live in La Linea, right next to Gibraltar, wonder if anyone know's of any pro's or cons of buying in Spain or Gib? We think it may be easier to buy in Gib where English is spoken but wonder if this will make it more difficult with any insurance etc as we actually live in Spain. Also as we have still not managed to get our residency sorted can you even buy a car unless you are either resident or have a NIE. We don't yet have either & I fear it's going to be a few weeks before we get this sorted due to all the hoops you have to jump through!!
Many Thanks


----------



## VFR (Dec 23, 2009)

cyclequeen said:


> Hi Everyone, we are looking to buy a car & as we live in La Linea, right next to Gibraltar, wonder if anyone know's of any pro's or cons of buying in Spain or Gib? We think it may be easier to buy in Gib where English is spoken but wonder if this will make it more difficult with any insurance etc as we actually live in Spain. Also as we have still not managed to get our residency sorted can you even buy a car unless you are either resident or have a NIE. We don't yet have either & I fear it's going to be a few weeks before we get this sorted due to all the hoops you have to jump through!!
> Many Thanks


As a resident you are not allowed to own/run/drive a foreign plated car, so this kind of limits your options.
The Guardia will of course take a keen interest in a Gib plated car.


----------



## snikpoh (Nov 19, 2007)

Also, I don't understand why you say that you have y=to 'jump through hoops' to get an NIE. It's really simple, anyone can get one!

Now the 'residencia' is another question altogether.

... but then you only need an NIE and padron to buy a car in Spain (don't you?).


----------



## cyclequeen (Oct 5, 2012)

snikpoh said:


> Also, I don't understand why you say that you have y=to 'jump through hoops' to get an NIE. It's really simple, anyone can get one!
> 
> Now the 'residencia' is another question altogether.
> 
> ... but then you only need an NIE and padron to buy a car in Spain (don't you?).


Well yes this is my understanding we tried to get an nie but the officer at the police station said as we will be here for more than 3 months we have to apply for residecia


----------

